# [NA] [LF] Series 5 Specials [FT] 409 Sable, 411 K.K., 414 Daisy Mae, S5 Villagers



## Tea Town Lolly (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello, friends and fellow Amiibo card collectors! I am looking to finish up my Series 5 set and am missing some specials. I trade specials 1:1, but am happy to trade a lot of my extra villagers for any one special off my wish list. 

I’m looking for:

*403 Isabelle
404 Orville
406 Blathers
415 Kicks
416 Saharah
417 Harvey
420 Lottie
423 Tom Nook*

I have for trade:

*409 Sable x 4
411 K.K.
414 Daisy Mae x 2*
425 Sherb x 4
426 Megan x 2
427 Dom x 2
428 Audie x 5
429 Cyd x 3
430 Judy x 4
432 Reneigh x 2
433 Sasha x 5
434 Ione x 3
435 Tiansheng x 3
436 Shino x 4
437 Marlo x 7
438 Petri x 7
439 Cephalobot x 2
440 Quinn x 4
441 Chabwick x 4
442 Zoe x 8
443 Ace x 7
444 Rio x 3
445 Frett x 4
446 Azalea x 6
447 Roswell x 3
448 Faith x 3


----------



## harpyeye (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey I have Tammy! Would you trade for Ribbot (366)?


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Jan 22, 2021)

harpyeye said:


> Hey I have Tammy! Would you trade for Ribbot (366)?



I sent you a PM!


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Nov 21, 2021)

Reopening this thread for Series 5 trades!


----------



## Vixana (Nov 21, 2021)

Would you be willing to send 255 Wolfgang in exchange for 431 Raymond?


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Nov 21, 2021)

Vixana said:


> Would you be willing to send 255 Wolfgang in exchange for 431 Raymond?


Sure! I’ll send you a PM with the trade details!


----------



## artemiss (Nov 25, 2021)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## castanetislander (Nov 25, 2021)

Tom Nook 423 for Lucky?


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi guys, I ordered some more booster packs to fill in some of the special characters that I missing from Season 5. Trades will be paused temporarily, resuming 3 Dec 21.


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Dec 5, 2021)

Updated my list!


----------



## Edge (Dec 5, 2021)

Would you be interested in 416 Saharah for your 411 KK?


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Edge said:


> Would you be interested in 416 Saharah for your 411 KK?


Sure, if you’re still interested! I’ll send you a PM!


----------



## Cornelius2545 (Dec 13, 2021)

I have a 420 Lottie for your 409 Sable if you're interested


----------

